# What can (or will) goats eat of this?



## kdogg331 (Aug 28, 2015)

I've seen a few posts about grain versus hay versus pasture/browse, how much of what, hay types, minerals, etc. And I'm still reading those, but I was just wondering if there's any plants they can't eat during browse.

I know they can eat poison ivy and a lot of other stuff and are pretty good about avoiding bad stuff but I'm just wondering. 

I was thinking of either getting a couple or hiring one of those goat brush clearing things so yeah. If I did the latter I know they'd know what's bad for them but still. 

I was going to attach pictures but there's like 90 (I went overboard xD) so instead I'm attaching a link to my DropBox album with them. It's simple, just click it and you should be able to see them. 

I tried to take some close ups but it might be kind of hard to see. 

The primary area I'm concerned with is the top of the hill and as you can see (I think) in the one picture, it's even covering the dog kennel pieces now. 

And then down the driveway you can see it is a massive poison ivy infestation and has been for as long as I can remember.

The back by the deck I think I'd like to clear but it's a major animal area now (birds, rabbits, chipmunks, etc.) so I don't know. That's newer, used to a few pine trees there up until 5 or more years ago.  

So yeah. 

Possible plant IDs and/or would they eat anything? 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/cssf4uoktvaitya/AABPIGgG1V13NKVpHOViRoP0a


----------



## kdogg331 (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh and also how long would it take them to work through it if it's all safe? Hopefully it won't only last like a day but I don't know. I'm thinking of 2-4 and either Nigerian Dwarfs or Alpine


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 29, 2015)

Fiasco Farm has a good list of plants that are toxic for goats


----------



## kdogg331 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks, I'll look that up. 

My other problem though is I would have no idea what plant is what for the most part haha


----------



## kdogg331 (Aug 29, 2015)

Also is there a particular breed that's better for clearing brush and things or any goat will work?

Edit: though that part i can make a new thread for if needed


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 30, 2015)

Hair sheep often eat the same things goats do. They don't challenge fences and are pretty tasty. Mine love poison ivy and have reduced our horse nettle by about half.


----------



## kdogg331 (Aug 30, 2015)

I've never even considered sheep, maybe I'll have to! That sounds awesome.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 31, 2015)

Hair sheep shed their fleece-no shearing. They come in a wide variety of colors, have multiple markets and can adapt to a variety of climates.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 31, 2015)

Absolutely love my nigerians....but Boers are absolute eating machines......If I had to clear a spot on purpose, they would be my number one choice.

In one summer, Ravi, my boer doe who was just a couple months old, along with my 5 nigerian girls,  cleared most of the back 1/4 acre. But Ravi made the biggest difference. Once I added her, I could see the amount of daily the progress, where before, you could barely tell. But, this is also with the goats being fed high quality feed twice a day here. They could have done a faster job with less hay.


----------



## kdogg331 (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow, those hair sheep certainly do sound nice!! 

And oh wow, Boers sound impressive. :O

Maybe I'll have to get some, there's tons here, i guess mostly for meat


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 2, 2015)

At 4 months old, my boer buckling that was a triplet at birth, is 60 lbs. He was dam raised with additional bottles and has been on alfalfa hay since weaning as I am raising him with/like my dairy goats. They are eating machines and efficient meat makers.


----------



## sadieml (Oct 18, 2015)

I was surprised by the number of plants goats can't eat.  Our state flower, which spreads like wildfire in our woods, is the yellow jessamine, which is deadly.  I have become an expert at spotting the vines even when they are free of leaves!  Don't want to take any chances with our babies.  Also, when yours get into the poison ivy, careful about petting them.  You can get it from contact with their hair and saliva.


----------



## kdogg331 (Mar 5, 2016)

Sorry i never replied, been inactive quite a while! Hahah 

Anyhow, wow, sounds like quite the eater!!

And wow yeah, I guess I'll need to be careful with my babies! Fortunately we really don't have many toxic plants that i know of, lots of woods and trees though. Do they eat wild berries? Most of the overgrown stuff is various grasses, weeds, PI, and berries. Raspberries that I never planted that went wild as well wild blueberries

And you know, its funny you mention getting poison ivy from them because that is one thing I was concerned about from them!! I'm allergic but lately have been obsessive with washing hands and seems to be less of a problem but if the goats went right in a patch it could be a problem! Do the goats not get it themselves? Perhaps I could wear gloves when they go in there?


----------

